# tt 2 days ago



## lsspgh (Sep 15, 2011)

Was diagnosed with Graves' disease about 6 months ago and had a FNA which showed a 2 cm nodule that was nondiagnostic. My endocrine surgeon recommended surgery since I had two problems. I was sent home on 4 Tums Ultra a day and Synthroid 100 mcg. I have a little tingling and the sore throat problem, but other than that feel pretty good. She said my thyroid was pretty diseased, but what she expected for someone with Graves'. Keeping my fingers crossed on the path report.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! You might want to give your doctor a call regarding the tingling. Is it in your lips, fingers? I am glad you are feeling well otherwise. Drink plenty of liquids and rest. I will think good thoughts for your path report.


----------



## lsspgh (Sep 15, 2011)

The tingling goes away about 1 hour after taking the Tums. It's mainly in the fingers and not so much the lips. The doctor said I could take as many as 6 Tums a day if needed, but if that didn't work to call the office. My biggest problem is the throat thing, which should slowly decrease. Will definitely rest and take my pain meds and lots of fluids. Thanks!


----------



## Catnap (Oct 20, 2011)

Are you taking tums for calcium? Were your calcium levels low? Mine were fine post op but I got bit tingling so surgeon suggested I take calcium supps. Tingling has gone now not sure if should keep taking calcium or get blood test to check levels.


----------



## lsspgh (Sep 15, 2011)

My calcium was fine and the doctor said it was common to get the tingling a few days after surgery as long as it was mild. I have my first follow up in 10 days, so I'll stay on the 4 tabs a day until I talk to the doctor. I wasn't on a calcium supplement to begin with, so I'll just stick with it for the time being.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome and hope you feel better soon. I didnt had a calcium problem afte my op.
Like Webster said, lots of rest and lots of fluids!

Fx for the path report.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lsspgh said:


> Was diagnosed with Graves' disease about 6 months ago and had a FNA which showed a 2 cm nodule that was nondiagnostic. My endocrine surgeon recommended surgery since I had two problems. I was sent home on 4 Tums Ultra a day and Synthroid 100 mcg. I have a little tingling and the sore throat problem, but other than that feel pretty good. She said my thyroid was pretty diseased, but what she expected for someone with Graves'. Keeping my fingers crossed on the path report.


Oh, my goodness! Glad to have you here in the aftermath of your surgery! We have many here who have had surgery here of late.

How does the incision site look? Are you icing it down? I hope your pathology comes back good also. But the best part is that bad thyroid is gone.

Welcome to the board!


----------

